# PLEASE READ BEFORE POSTING A RIDE or EVENT



## Shaun (9 Jul 2011)

To give our members a quick overview of your event, *ALL* of the following information *must* be completed and *posted at the top* of your ride or event announcement *as set out here* (_you can remove the square brackets if you need to and if you need clarification, just look at some of the charity ride threads in the top of the forum_):


*Event title:* *
*Event date/s:* *
*Event location:* *
*Event organiser:* [ Company name / charity name / individual’s name ]
*Your relationship:* [ Promoter or organiser / charity rep / CycleChat member passing on info ]
*Cost of entry:* [ Cost per person / web link to price guide ]
*Minimum sponsorship:* [ £ minimum (_where applicable_) / no minimum ]
*Beneficiary:* [ Charity or organisation that benefits from the money raised ]
*Event link:* [ URL to event web site (if applicable) ]


Your event details can follow on below.

You may include a link to your donation web page in your annoucement and in your signature, but please _do not_ post it in other parts of the site.

Please don't _bump_ your charity ride threads.


Many thanks,
Shaun


----------

